

Don’t sacrifice your blog in the name of productivity - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/05/20/dont-sacrifice-your-blog-in-the-name-of-productivity/

======
martian
In addition to maintaining a personal blog, I'd argue that it's vital to
maintain your company's blog (a point that was hammered in by Michael
Arrington at Startup School this year). Both personal and professional blogs
keep you engaged with the communities around you and organically draw
attention to your activities.

------
hugh
I disagree, but unfortunately I don't have a blog to blog about it in.

